# Hubby wants to try Maca



## tricia243 (May 4, 2012)

My hubby sent me this link
Maca Review | natural male enhancement supplements info
on this south american ED herbs. He wants us (him) to try it to see if it helps his ED. It sounds like it will be OK for him to take it. I am wondering if anyone has tried it and what to expect.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

spammer


"Any available moderator to the white courtesy phone for a thread removal please....."


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

tricia243 said:


> My hubby sent me this link
> Maca Review | natural male enhancement supplements info
> on this south american ED herbs. He wants us (him) to try it to see if it helps his ED. It sounds like it will be OK for him to take it. I am wondering if anyone has tried it and what to expect.


Maca is very popular in asia but not very common in the US. A buddy of mine was based in Panama years ago and loved it. I remember him always complained he could not find a trust worthy source for it in the US (before the internet). There are lots of similar herbs available. Goat weed is very popular in the states and elsewhere. I have tried goat weed and that works. 

Remember NOTHING will make you larger. Its all a myth if it ways it will. But herbs will help some men get an erection if they have ED and they can even help have a firmer harder erection.

But it depends on the guy and the herb. Something will work for some dudes and not for other.

Give it a try. Just remember you need proper expectations.

And see a doctor before you start any supplement.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I ordered Eurycoma longifolia (commonly called Tongkat Ali ) for my husband once (3 yrs ago now)....tried to educate myself on all of this stuff....seemed a good choice, hardly any side effects.......what we found was... it made his skin aflamed and he couldn't stand my touch! That was the end of that experiment!

Can't say he ever had ED, I was just pushing his limits for a time. 

Here is a link about different herbs >>> Testosterone Herbs

.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

I had forgot about maca until I read the post title. I lived in Peru for a summer back (well im not going to say, hehe). Awhile ago, and my class mates and I took a guided tour of the Andes mountains and Machu Picchu and the guides had us chew coca leaves and maca roots for energy and altitude sickness.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

You should always check with your doctor before trying a supplement like this. Maca messes with your hormones, so if you have certain conditions - hormonal imbalance or thyroid issues - maca can make them worse and do a real number (like a bad one) on you.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

Maca works, gives you energy and makes you very, very horny lol. Don't use it unless you know there's a guaranteed sexual release.


----------



## tricia243 (May 4, 2012)

I thought it was an interesting link and informative. I felt it would be nice to share. Sorry if you thought I was spamming.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Blue Moon said:


> Maca works, gives you energy and makes you very, very horny lol. Don't use it unless you know there's a guaranteed sexual release.


There is always release at, er... "hand"!


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Maca is pretty weak compared to more potent herbs like Tongkat Ali and Tribulus Terrestris, but all these do is slightly raise test levels - they don't tell it to flow to his pelvis, and they're faily expensive. 

If you're looking for something to really get him going then try my own personal recipe for ED or fatigue. Take on an empty stomach!

50mg caffeine
Vitamin B-complex 
1g Horny Goat Weed
3g L-Arginine 
100md DHEA
Half tsp black pepper

The caffeine and B complex help with a little motivation. The B-6 shortens the time needed to recover between ejaculations. The pipperine in black pepper extends the half life of arginine and it's effects on dialating blood vessels. Oral arginine is debatable in some fields of study, but you could try it for yourself and see how he responds. DHEA helps balance out test and other hormone levels, best used at night when test levels plumit for some good boom shak-a-laka. Horny goat weed does work, nobody can really agree on how, but it does work!

I would also recommend you time your sexual activities to take place four to five hours after eating your last meal. When fasted, men experience a peak in test and general horniness. Also my experience and lamens terms for at least a dozen studies on fasted animals and people I can site. Aka the "does viagra work better on an empty stomach?" done with pigs.


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

I tend to stay away from that stuff and besides if it isnt standarized its a gamble.

I use L Arginine
Omega 3 from alaskan salmon, not a mixture of mackeral, anchovie, etc
Garlic pills
B complex

I dont touch soda til the weekend and try not to drink more than 3 cans on sat and 3 on sun...and I dont mess with diet junk fake sugar. I drink plenty of water and try to watch my diet.

As a result, I have a very high libido and stiff erections. Most times changing a diet can help ED. I never had ED but notcied softer erections about a year ago..dropping some weight helped that.

Even tho I am currently refusing to have sex with my wife as we are separated, I keep taking the stuff cuz its good for me and arginine needs to build up in order for the NO to be effective. 

I just masturbate more often. 

I tried viagra once for kicks and hated the feeling of the flushed pressure in my face and head.


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a new addiction for flax seed oil. Its amazing.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

I take flax seed oil to help with those little pesky lines in my face. I swear I look younger because of flax see oil. I take it once in the AM and once in the PM. I like the taste. I might start a thread on this and see what others think of it.


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

just be careful any herb you choose is sustainable in the wild. Yohumba trees are being stripped for their bark and killing so many trees. sad what we do for an errection.


----------

